# Need A Good 2-3t Arbor Press..which?



## EmilioG (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm looking for a good 2 or 3 ton arbor press for pressing drill chucks and air tool bearings.
I know Dake makes one of the best I've seen but whats a good decent one that I can buy
for less$$$?  Grizzly? Palmgren? HF? thanks


----------



## darkzero (Apr 8, 2015)

I would love to have a nice Dake or Famco or even a Palmgren. But they aren't cheap, I'm just a home hobby dude. Used ones don't come around very often around here & when they do they are still way out of my budget.

I was in the same boat, I had a small HF 1ton, that's the largest they make so a HF arbor press in the size you want doesn't exist. Import is good enough for me & affordable. IIRC a 2 ton is the largest that can still be shipped by UPS. I was going to get a 2 ton but in the end my local MSC had a 3 ton in stock & my sales rep gave me a discount on it so I got it cheaper for what I could have got a 2ton + shipping online. I recommend getting a ratcheting type.


Here's my import 3ton ratcheting from MSC mounted on a Dayton arbor press stand mounted on a HF mobile base. I use steel square tubing instead of wood like it was designed to used. More details here: http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/need-a-new-arbor-press.24574/




Next to my HF 1 ton


----------

